#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  о чем это

## Самура

Цитата: "Главной целью практики мантраяны не является визуализация слогов или слушание их звуков. Главной целью является заставить духовную передачу войти в ум практикующего,имеющего веру и искреннее уважение по отношению к значению практики...." 89 стр. Гьятрул Ринпоче. Устные наставления по стадии зарождения. Может кто нибудь подскажет как это "передачу войти в ум"   ...ничего не понимаю.

----------


## Иванофф

> ...ничего не понимаю.


 Привыкайте! :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony

> Цитата: "Главной целью практики мантраяны не является визуализация слогов или слушание их звуков. Главной целью является заставить духовную передачу войти в ум практикующего,имеющего веру и искреннее уважение по отношению к значению практики...." 89 стр. Гьятрул Ринпоче. Устные наставления по стадии зарождения. Может кто нибудь подскажет как это "передачу войти в ум"   ...ничего не понимаю.


скопируйте пару абзацев до. и пару после

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.01.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Цитата: "Главной целью практики мантраяны не является визуализация слогов или слушание их звуков. Главной целью является заставить духовную передачу войти в ум практикующего,имеющего веру и искреннее уважение по отношению к значению практики...." 89 стр. Гьятрул Ринпоче. Устные наставления по стадии зарождения. Может кто нибудь подскажет как это "передачу войти в ум"   ...ничего не понимаю.


Формы и мантры используются в разных целях. Иногда для успокоения ума, иногда для пробуждения энергии, иногда для создания связи...вариантов много.
Вы выясните, что они точно значат для вашей традиции и для Вас в частности? 
Советчики прибегут со своими представлениями, которые они получили в рамках своей школы и методов. Лучше выяснять у авторитетов вашей традиции, если таковые имеются. В противном случае может возникнуть запутанность.

Мантраяну сравнивают с ездой на феррари или полетом на самолете -- надо точно знать, для чего эта "педалька" в вашей модели машины или самолета.

----------

АкунаМатата (24.02.2019)

----------


## Самура

> скопируйте пару абзацев до. и пару после


Речь идет о рецитации мантр. Глава называется "Действительная природа рецитации".

 " Ваша практика визуализации мантры должна быть наполнена тремя качествами:
1. Ясностью,
2.Устойчивой гордостью божества и
 3.Чистым воспоминанием значения визуализации.
 Одновременно вы должны поддерживать общее ясное осознавание *пустой* и* блаженной* природы проявлений. В этом состоянии истинной визуализации, медитируйте на драгоценном сердце божества,которое необходимо визуализировать как пустое сферическое пространство,подобно пространству внутри полого шарика... "
   Далее идет описание визуализации внутри этого шарика Джняносатвы, а в сердце его визуализация Самадхисатвы в виде слога Хри.
  "Буквы мантры окружают центральный слог." 
итд и потом идет вот этот абзац. И заканчивается глава : "Звуки и слоги являются просто ментальной поддержкой. Для получения благословения,которое ведет к реализации абсолютной истинной природы как она есть практикующий должен фокусировать свой ум на значении чистых характеристик и качеств визуализации."

Я кажется догадываюсь  что значит " заставить духовную передачу войти в ум." Наверное тут речь идет о развитии и  закреплении передачи Учителем   Истинного состояния ума.А может и нет.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Может кто нибудь подскажет как это "передачу войти в ум"   ...ничего не понимаю.


Учитель не просто передает набор звуков и дает картинку, которую надо визуализировать, и отправляет просветляться. Через символы визуализации, через слова в тексте садханы, через разъяснения Учителя объясняется знание, которое и нужно обнаружить самому, практикуя садхану.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Я кажется догадываюсь  что значит " заставить духовную передачу войти в ум." Наверное тут речь идет о развитии и  закреплении передачи Учителем   Истинного состояния ума.А может и нет.


Мне тоже так показалось

----------

АкунаМатата (24.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> "передачу войти в ум"   ...ничего не понимаю.


Гьятрул Ринпоче навряд ли знает русский, беда с горе переводчиками

----------


## Alex

Он, скорее всего, и английский не очень.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Насколько понял, там преамбула того абзаца в этом:

_Вы можете визуализиpовать мантpические слоги в любом написании, какое вам больше нpавится; они не должны обязательно быть написанными на Тибетском языке или на Санскpите. Тем не менее, является важным стараться визуализировать их в Тибетском написании, поскольку так делалось в течении долгого времени многими великими реализованными. Делая так, засеваешь благоприятные семена. Позже вы сможете визуализиpовать их в любом написании, какое вам больше нpавится, проявляйте усердие на этом пути. Если вы начинаете таким способом, будет очень легко соотносится с Тибетским._

А здесь уже говорится почему так:

_Главная цель пpактики мантpаяны, повтоpение мантp, не является визуализиpованием слогов или слушаением их звуков. Главной целью является заставить духовную пеpедачу войти в ум пpактикующего, имеющего веpу и сильное уважение по отношению к значению пpактики. Звуки и слоги являются пpосто ментальной поддеpжкой. Для получения благословения, которое ведет к реализации абсолютной, истинной природы, как она есть_, *практикующий должен фокусировать свой ум на значении чистых характеристик и качеств визуализации.* _Если вы имеете много веpы, осознаете значение, и повтоpяете слоги и звуки так правильно как можете, тогда вы опpеделенно получите благословение от ваджpного повтоpения, в силу просто вашего понимания сущностного значения практики._
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...icles/stergen/

----------

Alex (18.01.2019), Anthony (18.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Он, склрее всего, и английский не очень.


Или сам английский язык тож - не очень )

Хотя конечно, то что: наставник мыслит на одном языке, излагает на другом, далее ещё редактор корректирует, издатель зачастую чёто режет, а потом ещё  и на третий язык переводится ... )

----------

Alex (18.01.2019), Anthony (18.01.2019)

----------


## Самура

Итак: что значит "Главной целью практики Мантраяны.... является заставить духовную передачу войти в ум."?

Кажется я понял о чем идет речь. (практика Тринлей Нингпо).
1. Мы же в начале практики преображаемся в просветленное существо (Падмасамбхаву). А он же по определению обьединяет в себе всех Учителей, а это и есть линия передачи.
2. Когда во время рецитации мы делаем тронду( поглощение и излучение) мы тем самым устанавливаем и поддерживаем  связь со всеми Учителями линии передачи (через образ Падмасамбхавы).
3.Духовная передача от Учителя по сути есть передача осознания пустотности и одновременно ясности всех явлений, что одновременно является третьем качеством визуализации(см стр 87 Гьятрул Римпоче о трех качествах визуализации при рецитации)под названием "чистое воспоминание". Это о том что мы должны все время держать в уме это осознавание.
4.Поэтому когда мы длительное время делаем рецитацию мантры,то визуализация слогов манты и ее звуков как бы отходит на второй план и становится"ментальной поддержкой" для визуализации самого главного - пустотности и ясности различных лучей света, чувства любви сострадания и пустоты, переживания блаженства Изначальной мудрости и пустоты, подношения божествам и пустоты и т д .  Все эти благие качества развиваются во всех четырех типах рецитации;
  -намерения приближения
  -намерения полного приближения
  -намерения достижения
  -намерения великого достижения
"Благодаря этой практики обретается много мирских сил; увеличивается продолжительность жизни, происходит увеличение чистых качеств, разворачивается природа мудрости и вы становитесь тем,кто известен как духовное существо..."

Ну а что же это как не "вхождение духовной практики в ум практикующего". Вот так как то.
Всем удачной практики.

----------

Alex (19.01.2019)

----------

